# RESEARCH ANALYST,BUPD, University Police



## Kilvinsky (Jan 15, 2007)

*RESEARCH ANALYST,BUPD, University Police*
Institution:
Boston University

Location:
Boston, MA

Category:
Admin - Police and Public Safety

Posted:
10/28/2020

Type:
Full-Time

Tracking Code
1609

Job Description
Boston University is a dynamic and vibrant urban research university in one of the country's leading centers of innovation. We are a diverse community of students, faculty, staff and visitors from around the US and world on our three unique campuses: the Charles River Campus that occupies a two mile swath from iconic Kenmore Square to Packard's Corner in the City of Boston, the Medical Campus located in the city's dynamic South End and the Fenway Campus adjacent to the Longwood Medical Area. In recent years, Boston University has redoubled its efforts to foster a more inclusive environment, and BUPD is actively advancing efforts to not only ensure the department reflects the rich diversity of the City of Boston, but is a department in which excellence is defined by how fully we embody these principles, as stated in the University's Diversity Statement. BU actively strives to be an antiracist institution.

The Research Analyst will be responsible for conducting extensive analyses of data supporting the mission of the Boston University Police Department (BUPD) and Boston University Department of Public Safety. As the demand for statistical information from the department increases, the research analyst will be responsible for identifying trends and patterns in data; visualizing data in the form of maps, graphs, charts, and tables; briefing management and University leadership on developing patterns as a result of the review and analysis of personnel and criminal data; contributing to the development and implementation of new policies, processes and analytical methods; making recommendations on the formulation of internal employment policies affecting BUPD and Department of Public Safety employees; maintaining the confidentiality of personnel data; and performing related duties as required. Essential functions include:

Criminal Data Analysis:


Perform crime and intelligence data (including threat assessments) analysis using Geographic Information Systems (GIS) technology and other statistical software.
Conduct short term, tactical planning and analysis through cluster/hotspot identification
Create long-term planning and analysis using appropriate analytics
Use community characteristics, demographic reports, intelligence data, field interviews, etc. for crime analysis
Write professional crime and intelligence analysis bulletins relating to on-going trends
Threat Assessment Team Analysis:


Collaborate extensively with University officials, management, and members of the BU Threat assessment team
Provides research assistance to analyze threat potential of individuals to the BU Community and events
Assists with case administration, gathers data, creates report, propose policies, create training materials , and presentations
Plan specialized presentations for BU community on behalf of management
Personnel Data Analysis:


Review and monitor employee attendance and sick time for potential violations of policy
Analyze effect of sick time on overtime
Detail the effect of rule violations on workforce
Provide relevant data and recommendations to formulate policy changes affecting workforce
Evaluate self-initiated deployment vs. calls for service
Advise management of findings from information analyzed
Emergency Management


Provides analytical assistance to the Department of Emergency Management
Assists hazard mitigation and vulnerability assessments utilizing mapping and other available technologies
Assess current state of Emergency Plans and Policies and make appropriate recommendations to the Director of Emergency Management
Required Skills:


Research analyst should know how to use a computer in order to perform data research.
Should be proficient in the use of statistical software and creating charts and graphs via a computer.
Possess needed communication skills in order to present the results of the data collected.
The ability to communicate effectively with co-workers, managers, clients and vendors.
Research analyst should possess organizational skills in order to meet deadlines.
Should possess analytical skills and apply to reach conclusions on research.
We are an equal opportunity employer and all qualified applicants will receive consideration for employment without regard to race, color, religion, sex, sexual orientation, gender identity, national origin, disability status, protected veteran status, or any other characteristic protected by law. We are a VEVRAA Federal Contractor.

Position Type
Full-Time/Regular
*APPLICATION INFORMATION*
Contact:
Human Resources
Boston University

Online App. Form:
https://bu.silkroad.com/epostings/index.cfm?fuseaction=app.jobInfo&version=1&jobid=306331&jobboardid=101

Apply through Institution's Website
©


----------

